# hash browns anyone  ?



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2020)

i have always loved Waffle house " hash browns but never had much  luck making them ....well that just changed !!!
using my new  Brownstone  griddle  i can make em just like Waffle house
i used 5 rather small potatoes peeled  them  and used the grating blade of our food processor , shredded them
i did NOT rinse them , i set the heat on the griddle to  med-low  and let it get hot ,
once the griddle was  hot ,added a fair amount of oil, then i  dumped the shredded potatoes on the griddle ( nice sizzle sound  )
then i dusted them lightly with salt  covered them for  4-5 minutes , removed the cover and let them
cook for another 4-5 minutes , then when the edges were nice and brown i flipped them and cooked for another 5 minutes
this is  the best batch of  hash browns i have ever made


----------



## goldxp (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey did you let the shredded potatoes soak in water? or straight to grill?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 30, 2020)

Lol glad you are enjoying your new griddle. I agree about the hash browns. Gets em crispy how I like them. You done cheese steaks yet?


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2020)

as soon as i ran them through the food processor i dumped them into a colander in the sink and let them just sit there while i started the griddle 
 the potatoes were NEVER rinsed


----------



## goldxp (Dec 30, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> as soon as i ran them through the food processor i dumped them into a colander in the sink and let them just sit there while i started the griddle
> the potatoes were NEVER rinsed


No kidding! So at most they drained in that colander for ~5 minutes.

I'll have to try it,  usually waste about 15 minutes letting them soak in a bowl of water.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2020)

i haven't done cheesesteaks yet  but boy am i having fun learning how  to cook on the griddle , 
by the way the advise i got on here NOT to sand it was spot on !!! the griddle surface is already getting much smoother


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeah I thought it would smooth out for ya


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2020)

goldxp:  i would say that they sat in the sink about 10 minutes total,  while i waited for the griddle to get hot , in the picture you can see how i set the knobs on the griddle


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 30, 2020)

Here's you a cheesesteak tutorial for whenever you get around to making some





						Jalapeno Cheese Steaks
					

Howdy fellas and non fellas and anyone in between. Made up some of my Tennessee cheese steaks tonight on the blackstone. Sons were out so just me, wife and daughters.   Marinated some thin sliced onions with this. It's pretty delicious  After marinated for a couple hours I fired up the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2020)

thanks , i 'll give it a look and try them


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 30, 2020)

Looking good cal..i need to get me a flat top! Love waffle house hashbrown!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

And the new adventures begin. Enjoy your new toy just watch that waist line.

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 30, 2020)

The Blackstone makes grata taters .I usually go with diced . Best tip is toile sure the grill is properly warmed up. Makes a big difference.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2020)

the truth is that i wish i had bought this years ago , 
the other night i grilled a couple of New York strips , and before taking  them off i fired up the griddle on high then took them off the grill and slapped them on the griddle and man oh man talk about a nice char !!!!!  
(  oh and i loved standing in a light snow fall listening  to the snowflakes sizzle when they landed on the griddle ....lol )


----------



## maplenut (Dec 30, 2020)

Great looking hashbrowns, that is one thing that I have yet to make on my Blackstone.

I got myself a small blackstone, the 24" one. Boy do I love that thing. 
We just made shrimp scampi on it yesterday.

If you ever do youtube, checkout The Waltwins or The Hungry Hussey. Those are two great channels that do alot of griddling on Blackstones. There are a lot of great recipes to try.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 30, 2020)

I soak the starch out to keep them from being gummy and brown, love the griddle


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 30, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I soak the starch out to keep them from being gummy and brown, love the griddle


i used to do this also , over the years i have tried EVERYTHING to get my hash browns to come out like Waffle House does ,rinsed them  cooked them in clarified butter , even tried different size graters  !!
you name it , i tried it !!!!
but for some reason today i decided to just shred the potatoes with the grater plate that came with the food processor , dumped em in the colander so that any excess  could drain while lit the griddle and let it get hot , when it was hot (med-low )added a fair amount of oil and  i just dumped straight onto the hot  griddle , dusted them with salt and covered them with a glass lid i got from my wife's kitchen
let them steam 5 minutes , removed the lid , took it inside and washed it  while the hash browns continued cooking , i let them cook until  the edges   were nice and brown , then flipped them and let cook without touching them for another 5 minutes . 
i have been eating waffle house hash browns for 40+  years and can say without question these were as good as i have ever gotten from waffle house

i didn't post this to be bragging, but i know that a lot of folks LOVE waffle house  hash browns  so that i just had to share HOW i did it


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 30, 2020)

cal1956, thank you for sharing


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 31, 2020)

Love Waffle House too, and those look great Cal!  I gotta try these on my Blackstone.  Thanks for sharing, and glad you are enjoying it.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 31, 2020)

I never would have thought about that. I've always soaked them then cooked. These look like they're holding shape really good. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 31, 2020)

as to concerns about them being gummy , in the past i had this problem also , i think what made these different , was  (1) there was no excess water (2)  i didn't OVER steam them ( 3) adding a dusting of salt  helped pull water out of them while they cooked  once i took  off the cover  ( i could see steam rising from them as they cooked (4 )  by not rinsing them,the starch on the potatoes   helped bind them together just enough to flip them .
after they were on the plate the potatoes that weren't browned were well cooked,  yet nicely firm, with nice separation
i'm  no expert , just a lover of good hash  browns that got lucky


----------

